#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Кто знает есть ли буддисты в Латвии???

## Konuhov

Хотелось бы пообщаться с представителями буддизма. Очень заинтересовала философия буддизма и хотелось бы поговорить об этом с кем нибудь из буддистов. 
Слышал, что у нас в Латвии собираются строить буддистский храм. Может уже сейчас кто нибудь есть тут...  :Confused:

----------


## Айвар

Вот две ссылки, по которым можно найти практикующих буддистов в Риге 
http://www.buddhism.lv/ru/home/
http://www.dharmatours.com/Ganden/index.htm

----------


## Татьяна

В Риге и мандалу тибетские ламы строили два раза, и Далай-лама был в 2001 году!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lungrig

Если тут есть люди, которые организовывали лекции Берзина на его исторической родине - отзовитесь пож.  :Smilie:

----------


## Agata

www.ganden.lv
www.budisms.lv
www.drikung.lv
www.dzen.lv

 :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2016)

----------


## babochka

Конечно есть, более того под Ригой даже есть храм в Балтезерсе и в конце января при приглашению буддийской латвийской общины в Ригу приедет глава линии дрикунг-кагью Его Святейшество Четсанг Ринпоче.
Вся информация есть на сайте.

www.drikung.lv

----------


## Onedrop

Риндзай-дзэн в Латвии:

*
Даугавпилс*
Регулярные практики дзадзэн

Клавдия Гербредер моб.+371 26529659 mahatma@apollo.lv
Евгений Курситис моб.+371 29422203 e.zen@apollo.lv

*Рига*
Ул. Terbatas 49/50 - 10 школа йоги "Anahata"
Регулярные практики каждую пятницу с 19-00 до 20-30

Tamara Bujanova tel. +37129149417
Dina Kandrovica tel. +37129136868
info@anahata.lv

http://www.onedropzendo.ru/practice.htm

----------

Hang Gahm (25.12.2016)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Есть Дзогчен-община Чогьяла Намкая Норбу. 
В Риге и в Даугавпилсе. padmaling@gmail.com

----------


## Инесе

Привет всем.
Хотела сказать, что я тоже живу в Латвии и заинтересована в дзен-буддизме. Нам представляется, существует не так уж много возможностей для повышения знаний, но возможно, это даже и к лучшему, ведь тогда по болшей мере можно заглянуть в внутри себя и там же искать ответи, меньше проявляя зависимость от других. Конечно хотелос бы больше возможностей, но возможно, со временем они появляться.

----------


## Инесе

http://klab.lv/community/dzens/

http://www.draugiem.lv/group/37157/

----------


## Поляков

В Юрмале есть кванумовский дзэн-центр http://www.dzen.lv/

А в соседней Литве 17 числа начинается 2-х недельный ретрит - http://www.kwanumeurope.org/news.php?n=345с

----------

Hang Gahm (25.12.2016)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Дрикунг Кагью в Латвии
http://drikung.eu/ru/2/drikung-kag-jy

В Махаяне существует четыре традиции Тибетского Буддизма: Ньигма, Кагью, Сакья, Гелуг. Линия Кагью берет начало от изначального Будды Ваджрадхары (Дордже Чанга), и была передана индийскими Махасидхами Тилопой (988-1069) и Наропой (1016-1100), тибетцам: великому переводчику Марпе (1012-1097), Миларепе (1052-1133) и Гамбопе (1079-1153).

----------


## Maria Mironova

Доброго времени суток
Этим летом мне посчастливилось попасть на ретрит, который проводили Бирмийские монахи (Достопочтенный У Ревата и Достопочтенный У Ковида) в Латвии, районе Руена. Это было очень здорово! Там я поняла, что вот оно счастье  :Smilie:   - мы занимались тем, что нравиться (медитацией), общались с мудрецами (монахами), жили на природе, в окружении были одни единомышленники (буддисты и просто интересующиеся медитацией и Дхаммой).
В перспективе там будет построен медитационный центр, а пока будут проводиться летние ретриты.
Фотографии Вы можете посмотреть у меня в альбоме, а подробности мероприятия на сайте - http://www.paauk-latvia.org/
Сейчас ребята еженедельно собираются медитировать где то в центре Риги и готовятся к следующему ретриту.
Всех благ!
М

----------

Аминадав (30.11.2010)

----------


## Лекса

Добрый день, решил написать здесь, чтобы не плодить новые темы. 
Ситуация довольно сложная вышла, хотел спросить у тех кто знает, так как сам ни каких следов найти не смог, есть ли в Риге/Латвии община школы Гелуг?
Вышло так, что Прибежище получал в дацане Гунзэчойнэй, в Санкт-Петербурге и оторванность от Санкьи вызывает ряд трудностей, постоянно ездить в Питер нет ни сил ни возможности. В другую школу переходить не хочу. Возможно есть кто-то, кто знает - есть ли у нас община Гелуг или сам оказался в такой ситуации или видит какой-то выход из подобной ситуации. Заранее благодарен всем ответившим.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ..Ситуация довольно сложная вышла, хотел спросить у тех кто знает, так как сам ни каких следов найти не смог, есть ли в Риге/Латвии община школы Гелуг?
> .


Добрый день.
Попробуйте по этому контакту:
http://fpmt.org/centers/latvia/

В одном из сообщений выше есть и ссылка на латвийский оф. сайт:
http://ganden.lv/

----------


## Лекса

Премного благодарен, сайт этот знаю, так же как и центр, там всё не так однозначно к сожалению, но всё равно спасибо))

----------

